# First day of work tomorrow at new job...Gulp..



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Not ready for this. I'm kind of nervous. Much Spaghetti will be spilled. Will try my best not to act like an awkward saser, but who knows how long that will hold up. Will probably forget everything they tell me. :smile2:

Wish me luck, boyos.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish you luck. What type of job is it?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> I wish you luck. What type of job is it?


warehouse. it's not great, but slightly better pay than last job. I also hoping that warehouse experience will help me be more used to the work involved.


----------



## Jinkies (Aug 31, 2013)

Good luck  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

that sucked.

1) stand in one spot whole time
2) criticized for everything even though im trying
3) too short breaks
4) think i made a woman coworker mad cuz she thinks i ditched her but I just wanted to go to my locker after i got help
5) no friends were made
6) cute girls everywhere but i cant talk to them because theyre working
7) ex boyfriend works there and I have to see him every day
8 - work by yourself in isolation from everyone
9) boring
10) fake people especially manager, tells bad jokes

im not sure how long i will last.


----------



## zarasmith (Jun 12, 2016)

Has it gotten any better? I also just had my first day at a warehouse job, it was awful. I mean I expected it to suck, I just didn't expect it to be so difficult. I had to use a Scanner Gun and pack orders but it was all so confusing. I messed up so much & I'm scared to go back tomorrow. Good Luck to you!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

zarasmith said:


> Has it gotten any better? I also just had my first day at a warehouse job, it was awful. I mean I expected it to suck, I just didn't expect it to be so difficult. I had to use a Scanner Gun and pack orders but it was all so confusing. I messed up so much & I'm scared to go back tomorrow. Good Luck to you!


no...im looking for other work. :smile2:

good luck to you as well. this is my second warehouse job. I think I'm done with warehouse work, this kind of job just sucks. too boring and draining on your body and soul.


----------



## MintBlaster (Jun 14, 2016)

SilentLyric said:


> no...im looking for other work. :smile2:


good luck for your new job. :smile2: hope you will be able to find a job that you likes.

I'm currently in dilemma whether or not to accept my first job ever ... :frown2:


----------

